# Strike King's new tube bait



## SMDave (Aug 23, 2007)

I read in the Bassmaster's issue for September/October, and there was an article about Strike King's new tube that comes with a coffee scent! The Strike King spokesman said the coffee scent works great (well of course they would say that) and it helps keep the brownish color better. This sounds really intersting, even if it doesn't work. The spokesman also said when you open the bag, it smells like fresh coffee! Awesome! I want to try these out.


----------



## SMDave (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's a link, scroll down and click coffee tubes. https://strikeking.com/news/20070718,01.php

I was thinking, if this scent actually works, it would be easy to add this scent to baits. Hey Jim, if I get these baits, I'll keep you posted! :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn - I am way ahead of that - do a search for Coffee worms on this forum :lol: 


https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=260&highlight=coffee


----------



## SMDave (Aug 23, 2007)

Those are just color. These are coffee flavored as well.


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder if you put old coffee grinds in instead of salt or in addition to it, if it will work?


----------



## SMDave (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Jim give it a try! Sounds good (if you use both).


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 24, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Those are just color. These are coffee flavored as well.



Oh no - not just color after I use them - all coffee all the time!


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2007)

esquired said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > Those are just color. These are coffee flavored as well.
> ...



I can see Esquired going through the local coffee drive through "Can I have 2 coffees please? 1 for me, 1 for my worms"


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 24, 2007)

I read the same artical and thought about tossing some fresh coffee beans into a few worm bags. Think itll have any effect?


----------

